# Always nice to come home to this



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Neighbor had his handy man over and snapped off his cable 40' in, guy says he'll be back tomorrow to fix the problem, just left everything hahahahah


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Unreal


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Was the handyman too lazy to pull a toilet?


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Your always a hero when you get someone else's stuff unstuck. Gut wrenching feeling when hour own stuff sticks. 

Machine stuck on the roof though that's classic!


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

How sturdy do you think that machine is sitting there like that? I guess the cable is keeping it from falling off the roof ... although it doesn't look like the cable is in the vent to me if what I circled is the cable.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

The way he made it sound is the cables in the drain still and had 10' in the machine or something, f you look closely at the snake coming out of the drum it doesn't look like its the obvious one laying on the roof, maybe I can sell them a camera and locate job on my way to work..... Maybe I'm too busy for his cheap a$$


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

maybe an earthquake will knock that machine off the roof.

Sure hope handyman has some skills to free the cable.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I pulled the toilet years ago and ran what would fit. I remember a lot of offsets, guess he didn't like my price haha


----------



## 4Aces Plumbing (Aug 26, 2011)

Guess we will see how he likes the price for you to get the cable out, and finish the job!!


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Keep us posted on this one. I love these stories


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Post an ad on Craigslist to sell that machine. When someone shows up to buy it, take the cash and point to the roof. Tell him, if he wants the machine, go get it.....:laughing:


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

9 a.m it's still there with no one to be seen


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

He should install a clean out in the front yard, run his camera back toward the house, see how it is stuck and where, and then call you to come fish it out of the sewer line. $ChaChing$


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I'd love to see him cut into the full line, maybe by lunch something will get started


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Hillside said:


> I'd love to see him cut into the full line, maybe by lunch something will get started


Lucky you. You get free entertainment with lunch


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Looks like a sink machine ???


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Hillside said:


> The way he made it sound is the cables in the drain still and had 10' in the machine or something, f you look closely at the snake coming out of the drum it doesn't look like its the obvious one laying on the roof, maybe I can sell them a camera and locate job on my way to work..... *Maybe I'm too busy for his cheap a$$*




Yup, too busy relaxing in a lawn chair with a beer watching the show :laughing:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Was that Flyout's 1st rodding job??


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Was that Flyout's 1st rodding job??


That's f**k'd up :laughing:


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Might be 3/8 cable haha


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Hillside said:


> Might be 3/8 cable haha


Handy man + 3/8" cable + roof Vent + K-400 sized machine? Surely not, I mean come on! Handymen choose to make LESS money rather than use cheap equipment, that's why they're a better "Value" than us:laughing:


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Just wait until he calls you and asks how much to fix it. Then when you tell him yur price it'll be like  "but I just gave the handy man some money, now I gotta pay you how much!"


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

[SIZE="3"what kind of roof is that anyway??

every time I ever got up on a roof (long ago) I usually laid some 
carpet or cardbaord under my machine to keep it from 
scarring up and skinning up the shingles...

that machine looks a little heavy

[/SIZE]


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Any progress ?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Was that Flyout's 1st rodding job??


We have a sectional, I'd have taken my machine with me.


----------

